# carbs & cals app



## lanzlady (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone interested the new iphone app for carbs and calories is out now priced ?4.99 looks good



Lanzlady


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone know if it's coming to Android?


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

my OH had the new xperia 10 and he showed me the app on Monday night so it must have Bec x


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the tip off, Steff  Now let's see if I can find it. Marketplace came up with nothing on the search for 'Carbs and Cals'. Ah well, will keep trying!


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

Bex OH said try these places 


ontrack diabetes GExpert inc

glucool diabetes

and this one he said is the best but you have to pay for some

androidzoom.com just type diabetes in the search box

he says if you dont already download barcode scanner, then when you go on there if u see an app with a fuzzy box if u have barcode scanner you just click to take foto and it takes the fuzzy image and it automatically sorts your fone out.


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks hon, I'll give that a try


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Thanks hon, I'll give that a try



No bother he is going on like he is so in the know about his phone but took him 3 days to realise he could harsly hear no one cause he kept the protective cover on LOL.


----------

